# Evangelical Theology 1833–1856



## AV1611 (Jun 3, 2007)

> *PREFACE*
> 
> First of all I would like to express my thanks to the Council of Latimer House, Oxford, for employing me for three years in Oxford in order that I could write on the history of Evangelical theology. In those three years (1973–6) I produced with Michael Smout a biography of Bishop J. C. Ryle (published by James Clarke in the UK and Reiner Publications in the USA) and this book. It is a great privilege to live and work in Oxford.
> 
> ...



http://www.anglicanbooksrevitalized.us/Peter_Toons_Books_Online/History/evantheo1.htm


----------

